# Unable to View Top Bar - With Latest Posts etc



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Hopefully just a quicky.

When not logged in, i can see latest activity etc at the top of the page, however once logged in this disappears and i can only see the different sub forums... any ideas.

Testing done:

1. Tried different browsers

2. Tried with and without adblock

cheers,

Alex


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

is it the top 10 stats box? look for the green arrow to the right of the page you have probly hidden it by accident


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply dude, but nope no little green arrow  but ye its like the most recent posts, most liked thread all that jazz


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

alexyZZZ said:


> Thanks for the reply dude, but nope no little green arrow  but ye its like the most recent posts, most liked thread all that jazz


Please post a screenshot so I can see the issue.. I'm sure there's a simple answer


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Quick Links > Enable Top Stats

Try that


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Dave said:


> Quick Links > Enable Top Stats
> 
> Try that


I was just post screenies for Lorian - thanks for offering to help lorian!!

Dave, you sir are a f*cking hero haha, all sorted. good Work rep!


----------

